# Coconut Oil: Miracle for Thick Tails



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I have recently been converted to oils as well!!

I had to roach my gelding's [long, luxurious] mane off last June because it had been so damaged by silicon-based detanglers, and around that same time I decided to "mix it up" and put coconut oil in his tail to see what happens. It was like magic!

The only downside I've found to coconut oil is that it hardens pretty solidly when temperatures drop below 60*F-ish, and can, as a result, make little oil-dreads in manes and tails.

Now that it's winter here, a winter mix [it rarely gets below 20* here, and this mix seems to stay liquid-y down to about that point] that I like is olive oil, argan oil, and mineral oil. They all soak in pretty well and leave his mane and tail extremely manageable, even days after the last application. They don't seem to hydrate the hair quite as well as coconut oil does, but they do work pretty well.


----------



## Aurora1999 (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you have to wash it out after you put it in or just leave it in.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I love coconut oil I leave it in but have to make sure I don't put it in when it's really sunny because it can burn them.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Rainaisabelle said:


> I love coconut oil I leave it in but have to make sure I don't put it in when it's really sunny because it can burn them.


Actually, coconut oil is a natural sunscreen. It also has antibacterial and antifungal properties.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've never heard of coconut oil burning the skin in sunshine? Have you had this happen to one of your horses? 
I love it but it's so annoying when it hardens! Does it stay liquid when diluted or does it just coagulate at the bottom of the spray bottle?


----------



## HelenPatricksson (Jan 4, 2016)

I heard that washing the tail of a white horse with Tomato ketchup makes the tail white again... instead of the yellow they seem to go. Haven't tried yet but will ;0)


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

EquineBovine said:


> I've never heard of coconut oil burning the skin in sunshine? Have you had this happen to one of your horses?
> I love it but it's so annoying when it hardens! Does it stay liquid when diluted or does it just coagulate at the bottom of the spray bottle?


I have never tried it in a spray bottle but wouldn't think it would work too well. I just put some in my hand, let it melt and rub it through mane and tail. It's a great moisturizer so it's good for your hands/skin as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Where would one get these oils? Bear in mind that I live in the middle of practically nowhere. :lol: 

Aires has a super thick mane and tail and it has that lovely draft horse coarseness. He gets wind knots even when it isn't breezy.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Could could always try white crisco, it's a great moisturizer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Where would one get these oils? Bear in mind that I live in the middle of practically nowhere. :lol:
> 
> Aires has a super thick mane and tail and it has that lovely draft horse coarseness. He gets wind knots even when it isn't breezy.


Walmart or grocery store with the cooking oils. It is solid when it's cold and liquid when it's warm.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I never apply anything to Charlie or Smilie's tail, except when I bath them for a show
Botha re Appaloosas with tails to the ground. Charlie is white. 
I use shampoo and conditioners, and show sheen to get rid of tangles
Lots of oil, picks up dirt.
I do use something on the trail dock, when it gets really dry, during summer, and thus itchy. I found a mix of baby oil and listerine to work great, getting rid of that tail rubbing cycle, when de worming , cleaning between udder, alone does not work


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ozarkmama said:


> Walmart or grocery store with the cooking oils. It is solid when it's cold and liquid when it's warm.


What about the oils that Wallaby mentioned (argan, specifically...I know where to get mineral oil and olive oil  )?

I'll have to look for coconut oil at the grocery store. Never knew where to look for it before. lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Argan is really expensive !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't know if there has been anything found wrong with this, but in the 70's I learned that to get a tail (or body) white again, rinse with water that has a little bluing added. Sponge on, let sit a few minutes and then rinse out. Too much bluing will make the hair blue.

It may be that in later years it has been found to be harmful, would anyone know? I haven't had a white horse since 1975 so I don't know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I found that the best way to have a tangle free tail is to stop using anything with silicone in it. I fell into the conditioner trap a few years ago and even though it took a while to get it all out of their tails its been well worth it, they're never tangled now and so easy to brush through (with an Oster comb) 
Good food, washing when needed and careful grooming is all it takes
A little oil is nice for an extra shine when going to shows or to reduce static in dry weather but that's the only time I use it because all oils absorb dust/dirt so long term will result in a less shiny look
It is possible to buy coconut oil in a spray form off the supermarket shelf - sold for cooking.
The suggestion that its a safe natural sunscreen is a myth though, always safer to listen to the real medical experts on these things than to trust the 'lotions and potions brigade'
QUOTE
Read more here
Coconut Oil as Sunscreen, and Other Vicious Lies | KC Kids Doc
*Coconut oil has no significant SPF (Sun Protection Factor) and is NOT a reliable choice for protection from UV sun damage.*
_Those claiming coconut oil’s ability to protect against the sun’s rays are often reviving narratives from the oil’s deep folk medicine roots. The oil’s long history in folk medicine includes treatment from everything from seizures, pancreatitis, and diabetes; to infertility, osteoporosis, and cancer. It has also been used for centuries as protection from sunburn for people native to tropical climates, including India and equatorial islands. _
_The oil’s anecdotal ability to protect against sunburn has been fueled by a recent study claiming that the oil is able to block 20% of the sun’s UV rays. _
_Even if this is true, the sun protection provided by coconut oil is still well below the AAD-recommendation of protecting our skin with a broad-spectrum (UVA/UVB), SPF 30 (blocking 97% of UV rays) product._
_Interestingly, chicken oil (created by boiling a chicken carcass and skimming off the fat) had significantly better UV protection in the study. It seems the pale yellow color and chicken smell, however, has dampened its potential for commercial popularity. _


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Whinnie said:


> I don't know if there has been anything found wrong with this, but in the 70's I learned that to get a tail (or body) white again, rinse with water that has a little bluing added. Sponge on, let sit a few minutes and then rinse out. Too much bluing will make the hair blue.
> 
> It may be that in later years it has been found to be harmful, would anyone know? I haven't had a white horse since 1975 so I don't know.


A lot of people on the forum recommend laundry bluing for getting that intense show white. 

My favorite is Orvus shampoo. My gelding is about 50% white and he had never had a bath when I bought him as a 2yo. His white was dingy yellow. One bath with Orvus and he literally sparkled. His white looked almost silver, it was so shiny.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm an Aspire shampoo gal, I love it to bits. I scrub Sky and he literally blinds me.

I don't use anything in his tail... I do wash it from time to time but I'm not concerned about its health. He takes really good care of it on his own, and I personally cannot stand anything on my skin (lotion, oils, slick feeling, sticky feeling, etc.) so I don't bother.

And his tail is gorgeous. This photo is not his post-bath shine but post-brush mud removal 

(photo credit to Ory Photography)


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

jaydee said:


> The suggestion that its a safe natural sunscreen is a myth though, always safer to listen to the real medical experts on these things than to trust the 'lotions and potions brigade'
> [/I][/COLOR]


WOW, "lotion and potion brigade" huh? Excuse me for preferring natural alternatives to chemicals and drugs. 

Coconut Oil Natural Suncreen

As consumers we have been taught that overexposure of sun will lead to cancer. Due to this obsession with sunscreen, many people are lathering on SPF 45 or higher to protect their skin. An SPF is a measure of how much UV radiation is blocked. Coconut Oil has an SPF of 4, which blocks 75% off UV radiation. 75% protection is about 45 minutes of sun exposure. An SPF 15 blocks 94%, an SPF 30 blocks 97%, and SPF of 40 blocks 98%. Anything above this only offers minimal additional protection.
Now, if we are talking about SPF and how much UV radiation is blocked using coconut oil, then SPF 4 is low. However, the benefit of using coconut oil is beyond how much UV radiation is blocked. When you are blocking the penetration of these natural wavelengths from the sun, you can be doing more harm than good. Essentially you are creating a vitamin D deficiency. Coconut oil allows the beneficial rays to get through, which prevent free radical formation. Let’s discuss this further.
Vitamin D
Vitamin D is an essential fat soluble vitamin that is produced by the sunlight which activates cholesterol in our skin. Because of this, sunlight is a key player in building a healthy immune system, fighting free radicals, blocking the formation of cancer, and easing chronic inflammation. All of these factors promote health and longevity.
People who reside North of Alabama in North America do not receive adequate sunlight. It is very difficult to get enough Vitamin D through our diet because there are few foods that contain good sources. If you are not someone that regularly consumes organ meats, such as liver and fish liver oils, then your best source of Vitamin D is the sunlight.
Chemicals in our conventional sunscreen
Many of these chemicals are not tested for safety since we do not actually consume sun block. Not only can some of the chemicals that are in sunscreen be harmful, in some studies they are actually shown to promote cancer. The problem that arises is that our skin is our largest organ and it will absorb anything that is topically applied. Once it is absorbed through the skin, it has the potential to enter into our bloodstream. Do you want chemicals such as isopentenyl-4-methoxycinnamate, butyl-methdiebenzoylmethane, and octyle salicylate in your blood stream?
Zinc oxide and titanium oxide are the most common ingredients in sunblock that are used to block the UV radiation. When these ingredients are applied to the skin and are exposed to the sunlight, they can actually create free radicals. Production of free radicals is what contributes to cell damage, chronic inflammation and an increased risk for cancer.
Using coconut oil as natural sunscreen
Coconut oil can protect the body from sunburn as long as it is used correctly. Keep in mind that if you have a very fair complexion, it’s still not a good idea to cover yourself in coconut oil and stay out in the sun for hours. It is important to ease into it. The goal is to avoid burning. Cancer is in fact linked to those individuals that continually get sunburned, not those that are simply exposed to the sun. You will want to use an extra virgin, organic coconut oil, we suggest one from Tropical Traditions.
Coconut Oil Natural Suncreen

Baby steps to getting started:
Day one: apply a thin layer of coconut oil to your skin, go into the sun for about 20 minutes. (You want your skin to become a slightly pink, but not red.)
Day two through 14: apply a thin layer of coconut oil to your skin, increase your sun exposure about 10 minutes from the previous day. (Day 2: 30 minutes, Day 3: 40 minutes, etc.)
After about two weeks of this strategy, you should be able to safely expose yourself (after applying coconut oil) for several hours at a time without getting a sunburn.
Eat the right fats
Another contributing factor is your diet. Make sure to start including additional healthy fats into your diet as well as coconut oil. Consuming them will continue to help protect your body against free radicals, oxidative stress and chronic inflammation. By eating coconut oil your skin will have an added layer of protection against the sun.
References:
Fife, B. Healthy Ways Newsletter 2001
7 surprising things you're not supposed to know about sunscreen and sunlight exposure - NaturalNews.com
Avoid Sunblock Containing These Toxic Chemicals
- See more at: Coconut Oil Natural Suncreen


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope people don't buy that bs. spf 4 is not enough ! You are asking to get skin cancer. Cross your fingers that you don't get melanoma, which could kill you !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You know they use coconut oil for cooking right?

What does that tell you about its effectiveness at being a sunscreen?


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

The point was not that coconut oil is an effective sunscreen but rather someone said that it would cause the horse to burn.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You know they use coconut oil for cooking right?
> 
> What does that tell you about its effectiveness at being a sunscreen?



What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ozarkmama said:


> The point was not that coconut oil is an effective sunscreen but rather someone said that it would cause the horse to burn.


Honey my horse's nose is super pink. Even slathering diaper rash cream is not enough to deter burns from happening.

So I highly doubt that coconut oil will do a better job.

I rather leave that off of my horse in the first place


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Honey my horse's nose is super pink. Even slathering diaper rash cream is not enough to deter burns from happening.
> 
> So I highly doubt that coconut oil will do a better job.
> 
> I rather leave that off of my horse in the first place


I never said it would do a better job. I stated that it will NOT CAUSE YOUR HORSE TO BURN. It does have have SOME SPF properties in it. I never said it was an effective sunscreen. People need to learn to read a post before getting bent out of shape.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ozarkmama said:


> WOW, "lotion and potion brigade" huh? Excuse me for preferring natural alternatives to chemicals and drugs.
> 
> Coconut Oil Natural Suncreen
> 
> ...


I'm just copying your post for you to read. About how you can use coconut oil in place of sunscreen and it's better for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It just amazes me that people will prefer to believe stuff written by - yes - the 'lotions and potions brigade' above scientists who spend years producing and testing products for safety and efficacy before putting them on the market
Being 'natural' does not mean its safe for a specific purpose, Deadly nightshade is natural but that doesn't mean it won't poison you.
Coconut oil is very good for using on anything you want to go crisp and brown in the oven because it seems to heat up faster and hotter than many other oils - that should tell you why you shouldn't put it on your skin or your horse's skin and then go out in the sun
It will give you a nice tan if you expose yourself gradually so you don't burn, so will Baby Oil - but it won't do anything to reduce your risks of getting skin cancer


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I was always taught it can make your horse burn so I won't take my chances. Same with baby oil though we were told not to put it on when it's to hot or sunny outside.. I live in Australia if that changes anything lol?


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Meh... I'm not a fan of putting coconut oil on as sunscreen. But I'm also not a fan of sunscreen at all. I prefer to shade myself from the sun with proper clothing and avoid going outside between the hours of 10am to 4pm (in a desert summer). I have extremely fair skin, have been burned quite badly on numerous occasions, and never had skin cancer. I have seen old Arizonan people that have lived here their entire lives. Their skin is so weathered and brown sometimes they remind me of a raisin or a dried date. None of the ones I knew had skin cancer. So I personally don't believe skin cancer has anything to do with getting burned or over exposure to the sun. I think it has to do with chemicals.

I don't quite trust scientists/doctors either. I have an older friend who very much trusted doctors and let them put her on whatever drug they wanted. One of the drugs they put her on deteriorated her joints so now her bones pop in and out of place.

My mother is a dialysis dietitian and works with very sick people. She has seen first hand the corruption of medical science. She recently tested on herself two different remedies for the eczema she gets on her hands. She tried out the pharmaceutical remedy and saw no progress. Then she went to an herbal supplement for a month and noticed significant improvements (I will have to ask but I think by the end of the month it had completely cleared up). Then she went off the herbs and back to the pharmaceuticals and within two days it was back.

As far as coconut oil goes, I'm a fan. Great cooking oil, and I like to oil pull with it every morning when I first get up to get all the germs out of my mouth. I have noticed that I have not gotten sick since I started oil pulling, when I usually get sick every winter (when the climate changes from autumn to winter). When I went to the dentist they could not believe how clean my teeth were!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Meh... I'm not a fan of putting coconut oil on as sunscreen. But I'm also not a fan of sunscreen at all. I prefer to shade myself from the sun with proper clothing and avoid going outside between the hours of 10am to 4pm (in a desert summer). I have extremely fair skin, have been burned quite badly on numerous occasions, and never had skin cancer. I have seen old Arizonan people that have lived here their entire lives. Their skin is so weathered and brown sometimes they remind me of a raisin or a dried date. None of the ones I knew had skin cancer. So I personally don't believe skin cancer has anything to do with getting burned or over exposure to the sun. I think it has to do with chemicals.
> 
> I don't quite trust scientists/doctors either. I have an older friend who very much trusted doctors and let them put her on whatever drug they wanted. One of the drugs they put her on deteriorated her joints so now her bones pop in and out of place.
> 
> ...


Most people we see with skin cancer are older and never used sunscreen and got bad burns. There is a direct link between sun exposure/bad burns and skin cancer.

Good for you for shading yourself from the sun, but please educate yourself a bit more on the subject of skin cancer. 

I work for a dermatologist and we do surgeries (minor) for patients with skin cancer, and believe me, you want to avoid that if you can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> Most people we see with skin cancer are older and never used sunscreen and got bad burns.


Maybe in your personal job, but actually...

Myth #8


> *8. Teenagers and young people don’t have to worry about skin cancer. It only affects older adults.*
> _False_. Melanoma is the most common form of cancer in young adults, ages 25 to 29. It is also increasing faster in women ages 15 to 29 than in men in the same age group.xi
> You should check your skin monthly and be alert to changes in the number, size, shape or color of spots on your skin or sores that do not heal. Pay special attention to moles – especially moles that have recently changed, bleed or itch. -


https://www.asds.net/10-Skin-Cancer-Myths-Debunked/


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Melanoma is the least common type of skin cancer. That being said, I've seen a 2yo with a melanoma. 

There is also basal cell and squamous cell, which are far more common.

Younger people may get melanoma more frequently than they get other types of skin cancer, but melanoma is still less common over all. I hope that makes sense !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

What is oil pulling?


PS Last summer I began using a little regular laundry bluing in a large bucket of rinse water on my palomino's tail. It did seem to help whiten it better than anything else I tried, and I saw no harm or damage from it. I did not use it on his entire body as I did not want to lighten the golden tones of his body, I did not do a second rinse of the tail.

There was a thread here about it, and on the bottle and web pages it indicates it does not need to be rinsed out. It can be used either in the soapy water, or the rinse water. I would use 3 large buckets. 1 soapy to wash all over, 1 plain clear rinse water water for body, 1 slightly blued rinse water for mane and tail.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ ice had good success with bluing too !!


Her is a good resource about skin cancer 

Skin Cancer: Melanoma, Basal Cell and Squamous Cell Carcinoma
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> Her is a good resource about skin cancer
> 
> Skin Cancer: Melanoma, Basal Cell and Squamous Cell Carcinoma
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for the reading material, I love to learn


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So, does it stay liquid when in water?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

MTG conditioner can burn them in the summer heat, I always only apply on cooler days or at night.

Coco oil works better than showsheen or Mane and tails spray? I have a big tub of coco oil on me all the time as I eat it. I will have to try it on the tail.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Meh... I'm not a fan of putting coconut oil on as sunscreen. But I'm also not a fan of sunscreen at all. I prefer to shade myself from the sun with proper clothing and avoid going outside between the hours of 10am to 4pm (in a desert summer). I have extremely fair skin, have been burned quite badly on numerous occasions, and never had skin cancer. I have seen old Arizonan people that have lived here their entire lives. Their skin is so weathered and brown sometimes they remind me of a raisin or a dried date. None of the ones I knew had skin cancer. So I personally don't believe skin cancer has anything to do with getting burned or over exposure to the sun. I think it has to do with chemicals.
> 
> I don't quite trust scientists/doctors either. I have an older friend who very much trusted doctors and let them put her on whatever drug they wanted. One of the drugs they put her on deteriorated her joints so now her bones pop in and out of place.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "pulling"?


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Its part of my morning routine. Whether you believe all the health benefits or not, the point is it is harmless, great for cleaning and whitening your teeth (it really loosens the plack and makes it so easy to scrub off), and I personally have noticed that I no longer get sore throats and haven't been getting sick at all. In addition, I no longer have sensitive teeth. Here is a few articles about it from some different points of view:

Coconut Oil Pulling Benefits and My How-to Guide

How dental professionals can respond to 'oil pulling' patients - DentistryIQ

Does Coconut Oil Pulling Work? | Wellness Mama


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Coconut oil is no different to all the other oils of its type so I can't see why it would be of any special benefit
It is good for anything you want to get crisp because it seems to get hotter but it isn't as healthy as olive oil or canola oil 
Its very high in saturated fats and a serving size of 218gm = 1879 calories


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Coconut Oil*

I used a detangled for my horses hair, but I'm sure coconut oil would work just as good. I say this because I've put coconut oil in my horses feed (melted) and his white feet have gotten WAY better (his white feet are really bad) and also his coat has gotten fuller and shinier.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If your detangler contains silicone then it will make your horses tail worse in the long term - throw it away!!
Oils are better to use on tangles than synthetic products

As for improving your horses coat and hooves - oils in the feed can help make a coat shinier but use ones that are nutritionally better than Coconut oil which has no beneficial content at all so will not improve hoof health. It has no Omega 3 content either but is high in Omega 6


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Coconut oil has lots of nutritional benefits:
https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/oils/health-benefits-of-coconut-oil.html


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Here are some before photos my TB had a medium length tail but it wasn't very thick. The last photo is today her longer and way thicker. Sorry about the TB butt we are working on it lol


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Is argan oil the same as Moroccan oil? 

Drafty, I think you asked where to get argan oil. If it is the same as Moroccan oil, you can find it at stores like Marshalls, TJ Maxx or Ross in their shampoo section. And it's usually really cheap at those stores. I've had a bottle of Moroccan oil that I use for my hair that has lasted me over 3 years. I might see what it can do to my mare's mane.


----------



## lucchese (Jan 12, 2016)

Coconut oil is sold in tubs in every grocery store. It is a soft solid, but when you scoop some out, it quickly liquefies and it is soooo cheap. It's also great for human skin and sometimes I put a very little bit in my hair in the winter.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If i dont use it on my hair at least once a week my extremely fine hair tries to shrivel up and die lol. seriously my hair dries and brakes easily. not anymore after using coconut oil in my hair. i also use it on dry skin or mix it with things like tea tree oil for skin issues. 

My mare's mane and tail are looking ALOT better since i started using coconut oil on her. i dont see an issue with bruning and sensitive skin. i only use it on manes and tails, not slather the entire horse lol! Use it on my fiance's paint too.

You can see the coconut oil on the pic of Odie (paint) were he is tied to the hitching post.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Just wanted to stick my oar into this discussion with the scientific adage relevant here: "the plural of anecdote is not data".

That is, your personal experience, folk wisdom, or something you read on the internet, often bears no relationship to scientifically compiled data, which has lots of rules meant to eliminate things like confirmation bias (ie:unconsciously taking no notice of anything which contradicts what you already believe), incorrect sampling, too small a data base, being aware that correlation does not imply causality, etc etc. 

The use of scientific data can be corrupted by the profit motive, but that does not negate the inherent efficacy of the method. 

Not a scientist, but I do know that oils have a lubricating effect, by and large. Keeping hairs from breaking off makes manes and tails thicker to the extent the horse is genetically capable of growing them. That's why wrapping works too. I'm waiting for the peer-reviewed study that shows coconut oil is superior to any other oil for keeping horse hair pliable.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

it may be the type of oil coconut oil is. not all oils are created equal. olive oil works in a pinch but never works as good as coconut oil for me and argon oil i can use in place of conditioner without looking like a grease pit.


----------

